# How does Shaq fit in to the Suns..



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

ran and gun system. Are you guys expecting a championship from this trade?:cheers:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes. Next.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns become a lot more half-court oriented. One thing that this trade can do for Shaq, is he is probably never going to get doubled in Phoenix. No one is going to double Shaq, and leave the perimeter open, or Amare wide-open. So, it could possibly make things a lot more easy for the aging big man. 

They are going to have to do more post ups, and not as many pick-n-rolls when Shaq is in the game. He can draw some attention, and if he has the mismatch, let him take it.

With D'Antoni, I see Shaq getting about 20 minutes per game in the regular season. That probably would change come playoff time. Suns will use O'Neal sparingly, mostly trying to use him to draw attention. 

But when Shaq goes out, in comes a much quicker line up.

Nash, Bell/LB, Hill, Diaw, and Amare. That will be their best offensive lineup.

If the trade happens, it's going to be very interesting to watch.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Slow Slow Shaq... Fast Fast Suns.

Recipe for some good eatins!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

OH NO!!!!!

The Suns can't run and gun because they have a guy named Shaq on their roster!!! What will they do????? The PICK AND ROLL IS IMPOSSIBLE NOW!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

snaq is 35, and has HIP injuries, lol the suns are gonna be wayyyyy slower now


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> OH NO!!!!!
> 
> The Suns can't run and gun because they have a guy named Shaq on their roster!!! What will they do????? The PICK AND ROLL IS IMPOSSIBLE NOW!


Eventually.... If he can get up within the 14 left on the shot clock....


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Eventually.... If he can get up within the 14 left on the shot clock....


Because he'll be playing every minute of every game


you guys ****ing kill me sometimes.

OH NO!!!! WE WILL HAVE A HALF COURT TEAM NOW!!! WITH SHAQS MASSIVE MASS ON THE BENCH NO ONE WILL BREAK HIS GRAVITATIONAL PULL TO GET TO THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COURT!!


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> Because he'll be playing every minute of every game
> 
> 
> you guys ****ing kill me sometimes.
> ...


Shaq will be the Suns starting Center.:cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Because he'll be playing every minute of every game
> 
> 
> you guys ****ing kill me sometimes.
> ...


so how many minutes are you expecting snaq to play? is he coming off the bench?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Do the Suns expect to win a championship in the next 2 seasons? I don't know. Probably not. But I do know that they expect to win it this season. And they may very well will. I think the addition of Shaq is only good for this season (just like it was in Miami). Once the big guy gets his 5th ring then I'm guessing that's it for him and there'll be a buyout of the final season on his contract.

With this deal, the Suns NEED to win it all this season. I really believe that's the motivation for the trade. To heck with long term plans. The West is incredibly strong nowadays and anything can happen. So the thinking should be "Let's win now and worry about tomorrow, tomorrow."


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

VeN said:


> so how many minutes are you expecting snaq to play? is he coming off the bench?


He'll probably start and play 22-26 mpg, that'd be my guess.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

604flat_line said:


> He'll probably start and play 22-26 mpg, that'd be my guess.


Yeah, that sounds about right. I wouldn't even mind a bit less than that if it means he'll be good for 30-35 mpg during the playoffs.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There are five players on a basketball court. So what if one guy doesn't run all the time, think it will stop the other four from doing so?


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

You guys are right, its either this season or at most, next season we will have the best shot at championship. If the best happens and we do get the ring, well, I would like to see him retire and thereby allow the Suns to continue on with lots of cap space to try to sign some more quality players and keep this team going and not be crippled like Miami who were seeming so at one time before this trade.

Wish the best for the Heat, who have placed themselves in a great position. We just have to be smart and ideally we would hope for a ring and then Shaqs retirement to leave the Suns stronger.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Aylwin said:


> Do the Suns expect to win a championship in the next 2 seasons? I don't know. Probably not. But I do know that they expect to win it this season. And they may very well will. I think the addition of Shaq is only good for this season (just like it was in Miami). Once the big guy gets his 5th ring then I'm guessing that's it for him and there'll be a buyout of the final season on his contract.
> 
> With this deal, the Suns NEED to win it all this season. I really believe that's the motivation for the trade. To heck with long term plans. The West is incredibly strong nowadays and anything can happen. So the thinking should be "Let's win now and worry about tomorrow, tomorrow."


Just a question, if Shaq plays fine (not great or anything, but does what he's expected to do), but Amare's touches and production drops and the Suns don't win a championship, do you blame Shaq, Amare, or the front office?

I'm really hoping that Amare can adjust and improve from having Shaq in the post, I hope he doesn't just become stationary and wait for the ball or something..


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Just a question, if Shaq plays fine (not great or anything, but does what he's expected to do), but Amare's touches and production drops and the Suns don't win a championship, do you blame Shaq, Amare, or the front office?


Valid question. Me, I'd have to blame the front office. It's their experiment, so they're responsible for it. Even more so if this experiment fails miserably.



NewAgeBaller said:


> I'm really hoping that Amare can adjust and improve from having Shaq in the post, I hope he doesn't just become stationary and wait for the ball or something..


The more I think about this trade, the more I feel it makes sense. Amare's never really been happy as a center. Try as he may, it's just not his thing. I think moving back to the number 4 will reinvigorate him and I predict that his scoring production will actually increase.

Also, Amare is still young and it'll be good for him to have someone like Shaq in the locker room. 

As for Shaq, regardless of how he actually ends up playing, I think his presence alone has a lot of positives. Shaq's a fun guy and I think the overall team chemistry will improve as the Suns seem to thrive on fun.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Amare has said before he wanted to move to the 4 because he didn't want to risk overworking his body by going up against bigger centers every night for years on end...he wants to be able to play for years to come too. 

At first I was like "woah" with the trade and it didn't make sense. To me, it does not considering (1) Diaw's improved play since Hill went down with the appendectomy, (2) Marion as a locker room cancer, and (3) many wings to play in the system. Guys like Strawberry can also produce. I am a bit worried what they'll do while Shaq is hurt as Diaw and Amare have to play a lot of minutes. If they had Kurt Thomas right now they'd be crazy good, and the thing is that I see Shaq working pretty well. If he can get healthy and be 70% of what he was two years ago, then he'll be good enough to cog the middle and pass the ball to the great shooters on the outside.


----------

